# New Grizelda the Witch



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Using the dress I got at a garage sale day before yesterday.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's looks sad, as if she lost her wand or favorite black cat

Her stance gives you the impression that she doesn't really want to be a bad person at all. Or maybe she's just trying to lure in an unsuspecting victim


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

She turned out well.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Gotta love those garage sale finds!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, like the pose ... mask is nice.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

The picture scared me when I opened the page, thanks. Now I have coffee in my nose.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Another really nice prop. Where did you get that mask? It makes a nice witch.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks! Glad yall like it too. I got the mask at walmart at least 3 years ago, maybe before then.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice outfit and a really good mask. It should look great with the right lighting.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

She looks great and i agree the mask is very nice. If i ever find one like it i will buy it.:jol:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like that!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great dress, good garage sale find! I like her pose too, kinda hunched over.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

You might want to age the dress some. Dirty it up. Looks kind of frilly and new for a witch right now, don't you think?


----------

